# Should I help it hatch?



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

Ok, so this little chick has internally hatched way over 24 hrs before. ( before anyone says anything, yes I messed with the egg during lockdown time, but my incubator went out and there was a lot I had to do with the eggs anyways) I ended up making a pip hole for him. A wile later he still hadn't make any moves I process to slowly pull off more of the outer shell ( leaving the membrane). He was very active last night and had even broken through the membrane himself. This morning he has made little progress and is very lethargic. Should I just help him all the way out? I don't want them to bleed to death though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is the possibility the yolk hasn't been absorbed but now without the egg that membrane is going to dry and trap the chick. 

I suspect peep is not going to survive from your description of lethargy. 

I quite frankly don't know what to tell you, remove it and have yolk still present or leave it and have it get trapped so you have to cut it out anyway.


----------



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

robin416 said:


> There is the possibility the yolk hasn't been absorbed but now without the egg that membrane is going to dry and trap the chick.
> 
> I suspect peep is not going to survive from your description of lethargy.
> 
> I quite frankly don't know what to tell you, remove it and have yolk still present or leave it and have it get trapped so you have to cut it out anyway.


I had him partially wrapped in a damp towel over night so the membrane was actually still wet. I decided to help him out, but I believe he died minuets before. He didn't bleed at all when I pulled him out and his yoke looked absorbed, so I'm assuming he just wasn't strong enough. I'm sure him being in an incubator that was the wrong temp for a while didn't help either.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's hard when they are that far along to lose them. 

Have any of the other eggs shown any signs that they are progressing to hatch?


----------



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

robin416 said:


> It's hard when they are that far along to lose them.
> 
> Have any of the other eggs shown any signs that they are progressing to hatch?


Definitely. I actually only had 2 eggs I'm hatching. I was doing it more as a fun experience. The other egg is due to hatch today, so we'll see how that goes. Of course if it does hatch he'll be lonely now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I do not envy you if that single hatches. I hated when that happened but I raised Silkies most of the time I could find a hen to take over rearing a single.


----------



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I do not envy you if that single hatches. I hated when that happened but I raised Silkies most of the time I could find a hen to take over rearing a single.


Well luckily, if it comes down to it, my neighbor has chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do they have chicks that are being raised without a hen? Integrating a foreign chick into an existing flock can be really dicey. 

Silkies are just different when it comes to fostering. They're more willing than most breeds to accept peeps that are not theirs. Not all will do it but I was usually lucky enough to have at least one more than happy to have a peep to take care of.


----------



## bigsisterto3 (Jun 23, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Do they have chicks that are being raised without a hen? Integrating a foreign chick into an existing flock can be really dicey.
> 
> Silkies are just different when it comes to fostering. They're more willing than most breeds to accept peeps that are not theirs. Not all will do it but I was usually lucky enough to have at least one more than happy to have a peep to take care of.


Unfortunately no, I actually got these eggs from her. I may know someone else who has chicks being raised without a hen. I also may try giving it a mirror and some stuffed animals and see how it works out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It kind of sort of might work out in between times peep is sleeping. I never had much luck with it, that's why I started integrating them with a Silkie hen the few times I had a single.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I was going to say that you CAN raise a single chick, it's much more difficult of course but if you are willing and dedicated, it can be done. If you want some tips (I've done it a few times) when the time comes, just holler.


----------

